# Do you think your attractive ?



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

FIRSTLY and let me be absolutely clear on this, this is not a "sympathy" thread.. l havent started it to seek approval from anyone.

I personally would not describe myself as an "attractive" man. I see a few on here l would say "yeah good looking bloke" but l do not consider myself good looking at all.

I am a good person and have lots to offer but looks are not one of them.

Do you consider yourself attractive and if so why ?

I think you have to have a certain confidence to be able to cal yourself good looking and l wish l had that confidence.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

awww dont be so hard on yourself your not THAT bad - lol, no i dont


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

You are Bang Tidy m8, just ask and bird in Bangkok


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I used to be attractive in a ruggedly handsome sort of way. Now I just look rugged


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Sometimes... when I'm feeling big, having a good hair day and got some decent clothes on then I'd like to think some girls would give me a second look, but generally I'd say average.


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

im alrite, nice hair decent face, everything else looks wise needs work (imo)

But im a good person 2


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

No. I am as ugly as a mules ass. What I can offer is an awesome personaltiy, I'm a really nice guy and very generous. TBH though the only women I get are because they say I always make them laugh. Although I would never call myself funny.

Although I am very harsh on myself, I'm not that bad.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

2004mark said:


> Sometimes... when I'm feeling big, having a good hair day and got some decent clothes on then I'd like to think some girls would give me a second look, but generally I'd say average.


Mate you have a fuzzy face !!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

stephy said:


> im alrite, nice hair decent face, everything else looks wise needs work (imo)
> 
> But im a good person 2


Your bloody gorgeous enough of it woman !


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Your bloody gorgeous enough of it woman !


x2


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Attractive if i can Be bothered to by that i mean a trim and shape up ma beard and have my threads on point this rarley happe s now days as i cant be asked

I look ok normally not an ugly fukka and have that rough handskme sort of look


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

gemilky69 said:


> Mate you have a fuzzy face !!


I know. I'm a bit touchy about that... I've always been picked on becasuse of my fuzzy face


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

One man's pain is another man's pleasure.

One man's trash is another man's treasure.

I think it is easy to judge others looks, yet hard to know them as the person they are.

We could be attractive in youth, yet not in age.

We can be attractive in age, yet not in youth.

Some people are just ugly all the way through, yet pretty on the outside.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Yep I'd would 'smash my back doors in'


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

hackskii said:


> One man's pain is another man's pleasure.
> 
> One man's trash is another man's treasure.
> 
> ...





Fullhouse said:


> Yep I'd would 'smash my back doors in'


Don't you just love the diversity of this place :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

hackskii said:


> One man's pain is another man's pleasure.
> 
> One man's trash is another man's treasure.
> 
> ...


This is about how you percieve yourself tho Hacks NOT other people or how your percieved.

Its purely an ashtetic question about how you feel about your own looks.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Scott knows he is a sex bomb


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

personally, feel im fugly as anything but my past couple girlfriends said im "gorgeous" and my 11year old step daughter said to me the other day "your really handsome"

dont see it all...try to mask the face by building the body


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hackskii said:


> One man's pain is another man's pleasure.
> 
> One man's trash is another man's treasure.
> 
> ...


You drunk again hacks? lol

If so wheres the i love you thread?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> No. I am as ugly as a mules ass. What I can offer is an awesome personaltiy, I'm a really nice guy and very generous. TBH though the only women I get are because they say I always make them laugh. Although I would never call myself funny.
> 
> Although I am very harsh on myself, I'm not that bad.


But this is the point , attractiveness isn't just down to physical features (though they help !) it's also something that comes from within the person ....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Growing Lad said:


> personally, feel im fugly as anything but my past couple girlfriends said im "gorgeous" and my 11year old step daughter said to me the other day "your really handsome"
> 
> dont see it all...try to mask the face by building the body


I am often reffered to as "handsome" l translate it to "old" TBH


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Greshie said:


> But this is the point , attractiveness isn't just down to physical features (though they help !) it's also something that comes from within the person ....


forgot to add, altho physically i look lik ethe elephant man...i like to think im a pretty nice guy! lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

The best way to be attractive is to be confident - that is it!! Looks are secondary (unless your a complete munter) If you are likeable and confident then you are good looking, thats how i have always punched above my weight


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Im really happy with how i look when cut and tanned but when bulking i get a bloated face and dont bother tanning so dont look as good as i can. Overal yes i think im pretty good looking.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Greshie said:


> But this is the point , attractiveness isn't just down to physical features (though they help !) it's also something that comes from within the person ....


NO MATE ITS NOT...

Not for the point of this thread anyway...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Im really happy with how i look when cut and tanned but when bulking i get a bloated face and dont bother tanning so dont look as good as i can. Overal yes i think im pretty good looking.


Rep for a good honest answer mate.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> NO MATE ITS NOT...
> 
> Not for the point of this thread anyway...


Their not getting it are they mate lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greshie said:


> But this is the point , attractiveness isn't just down to physical features (though they help !) it's also something that comes from within the person ....


Soooo, your saying I light your fire? I am a sex bomb? I make you quiver in the nether regions? You ache in your loins for me?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

gemilky69 said:


> This is about how you percieve yourself tho Hacks NOT other people or how your percieved.
> 
> Its purely an ashtetic question about how you feel about your own looks.


You mean I have to be honest with myself?

I understand your point, but lets mix it up some.

I will be 52 in 6 months, to a 60 year old I probably look ok, but to a 20 year old, perhaps not.

Putting on nice clothes can hide a bunch of compromising things, naked that is another story.

If one gets dressed up then is this not a missed perception of looks in itself?

No matter what, I have to live in this skin, it really makes no difference how I perceive my self if I am not willing to change anything.

If I love myself then it matters not what I look like to myself, because I love myself.

I guess I look ok for my age.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

kieren1234 said:


> You drunk again hacks? lol
> 
> If so wheres the i love you thread?


No man, I am at work, and it is only 9:50 in the morning here.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

hmmm im ok- personality ok i suppose women are attracted to me and i have never had to chat a bird up ( true though saying that i have never pulled the bird i wanted for this reason )


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

Fullhouse said:


> Yep I'd would 'smash my back doors in'


oooshh!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i suffered with pretty bad acne as a teen and have many scars from fighting too my soon to be wife thinks im rough and ready and i have slept with lots of girls some of them i didnt have to pay either lol but the general consensus has been that im rough and ready with an aire of mystery about me im also pretty confident due to having to make an effort so in summary im an ugly **** but ive fuked a alot of females .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hackskii said:


> No man, I am at work, and it is only 9:50 in the morning here.


Has that ever stopped you before haha. You just seemed to be talking very philisophical if thats even a word.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

kieren1234 said:


> Has that ever stopped you before haha. You just seemed to be talking very philisophical if thats even a word.


Wait till later:lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

girls round ere don't have the pleasure of seeing many good looking/well dressed blokes so I seem to get a decent amount on attention lol

For me its all confidence if I leave the house in a rush and don't brush teeth ill feel like an ugly tramp allday. If I leave the house tired and in a shirt that hasn't been ironed ill feel like an ugly tramp allday.

If everything goes to plan and I've got 2 day stubble and hairs a week old from cut then I feel like sexiest man alive


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

no. hence the headless avi

im still trying to work out if a bald head suits me


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

gemilky69 said:


> NO MATE ITS NOT...
> 
> Not for the point of this thread anyway...


Ok to answer the thread ... I don't consider myself conventionally attractive in a masculine sense even now as I get older; I was very androgenous ( this was not a calculated look ) when I was younger so suppose appealed to a certain type.

However I am aware I have aged much better than most of my peer group , and generally I can pull very easily when I try so I must have something... !


----------



## unit (Jul 27, 2009)

girls want me before i have even said hi so i guess :whistling: :laugh: :tongue:


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm a dog. I look like the following:


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

uhan said:


> ....................... and i have slept with lots of girls some of them i didnt have to pay either.


Absolute classic


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

I have a w4nk every morning....Surely i wouldnt be able to do that to myself if I thought I was ugly............. would I :confused1:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Ok to answer the thread ... I don't consider myself conventionally attractive in a masculine sense even now as I get older; I was very androgenous ( this was not a calculated look ) when I was younger so suppose appealed to a certain type.
> 
> However I am aware I have aged much better than most of my peer group , and generally I can pull very easily when I try so I must have something... !


gwaaan greshie


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

andysutils said:


> I have a w4nk every morning....Surely i wouldnt be able to do that to myself if I thought I was ugly............. would I :confused1:


thats why flids have arms like a t-rex coz even their hands think they are fuk ugly .


----------



## Gadgy (May 8, 2011)

Aye am hot as ****. Short, slightly chubby, losing my hair at the age of 19. But av got a pretty face, like really a look like a girl when av got make up on (dont ask). You've just got to have abit swagger lol


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

just call me adonis


----------



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

Nope, not really!

x


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

pickle21 said:


> Nope, not really!
> 
> x


i`d do u =] xx


----------



## skinnyfat (Mar 30, 2010)

don't think I'm a complete trotter but how can anyone get excited about looking at the same face for years.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> I am often reffered to as "handsome" l translate it to "old" TBH


Nah that means you're not one of those little puffy quiff head bicep boys. Handsome is good it's like uhan said rugged. The kind of bloke both mum and daughters go for.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

skinnyfat said:


> don't think I'm a complete trotter but how can anyone get excited about looking at the same face for years.


Try cultivating a variety of facial hair styles.


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

I get loads of compliments from married women, gay men and my mum, so no, i doubt i'm good looking at all.


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

i am thats why i dont have an avy? Cos the last forum i joined i kept getting pms from beautiful women wanting my number i kid you not?


----------



## RMC... (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm ok from behind...... Well that's what Jpaycheck said.........


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

RMC... said:


> I'm ok from behind...... Well that's what Jpaycheck said.........


Not to shabby with a facial either......facial picture I mean


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I think I'm attractive in many ways, unless I start being a [email protected]!!!


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

pickle21 said:


> Nope, not really!
> 
> x


Your in no way my type, but i can still appreciate your an attractive lady


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

yeah i think im alrite in the face department! had pleanty of very tidy birds back to mine, so maybe that means im tidy? get comments on POF aswell saying i look nice. But im 12.5st, and maybe my personality sucks c0ck coz i never hold on to birds!

i look real wierd from front on view, massive pinty ears, eyes close together, i kind of laff in the mirror sumtimes. but i look ok from the side haha

I would like to be more tanned all the time, and bigger. but think its a bit gay to be tanned and may get judged a bit too much for being a pu22y. my mates wud kill me hah!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I think that I'm alright in general - sometimes I don't look so great but other times I think that I can scrub up ok  Just wish I was slimmer. But facially I think that I've got some good features.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Nope im a fvcking minger. Very self conscious


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Katy said:


> But facially I think that I've got some good features.


yeah you have. if thats you in your avvy.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Katy said:


> I think that I'm alright in general - sometimes I don't look so great but other times I think that I can scrub up ok  Just wish I was slimmer. But facially I think that I've got some good features.


Thats the idea.... good post Katy.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

we all love katy =]


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

used to be a few years ago when i was 18 or 19 but since i got into bodybuilding and aas i suffered bad acne and took all my confidence away


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ricky23 said:


> used to be a few years ago when i was 18 or 19 but since i got into bodybuilding and aas i suffered bad acne and took all my confidence away


I have been lucky in this regard TBH mate.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

i am the UKM Stallion


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Yeah.... I'm a handsome mofo :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

NoodleArms said:


> i am the UKM Stallion


And with these "pythons"

We all know why !!


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

Didnt used to be (or so i felt). As time has gone by I seem to have aged well and now I think I'm alright. I think it's both down to getting better looking as time has gone by, but also in terms of my own perception of myself.

The adage of a fine wine getting better with age appears to be apt with me. The wife hates that fact! But she's still as lovely as the day i met her


----------



## moby1991 (Mar 1, 2011)

i think i do girls find me attractive when ive on got sort hair and what not have good facial features and am really confident, but have two of the biggest bushiest fuc,king eye brows youve ever seen lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

moby1991 said:


> i think i do girls find me attractive when ive on got sort hair and what not have good facial features and am really confident, but have two of the biggest bushiest fuc,king eye brows youve ever seen lol


I would pin you down and scalp the ferrets from above your eyes !


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

HJL said:


> yeah you have. if thats you in your avvy.


Yeah 'tis me. It's a new avi of me without make-up. Felt a bit self-conscious putting it up at first but I thought 'hey, it's me  so why not  '



eezy1 said:


> we all love katy =]


You charmer you :blush:


----------



## moby1991 (Mar 1, 2011)

gemilky69 said:


> I would pin you down and scalp the ferrets from above your eyes !


i could never do crime, if police ask description of the guy they'll just say big eyebrows lol


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

kieren1234 said:


> Im really happy with how i look when cut and tanned but when bulking i get a bloated face and dont bother tanning so dont look as good as i can. Overal yes i think im pretty good looking.


when i scroll the forums and my girlfriend peers over my shoulders she said "oooohh he looks nice" as in you in your avi. we made a little joke and every odd day she says "hows keiran doing?" lmao. i know ive never really spoke to you but there's an effect you have on the world without knowing.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Love the new avi Katy gotta real natural sexy look. You kinda look French lol

I say pics of blokes who think they're good looking or its bollocks!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

pics of the ones that think otherwise too would be funny


----------



## quinn85 (Jul 30, 2010)

As if you had to ask, have you seen my picture 

But being serious for once, i'm no oil painting, but I like the way I look.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

On The Rise said:


> Love the new avi Katy gotta real natural sexy look. You kinda look French lol
> 
> I say pics of blokes who think they're good looking or its bollocks!


What about pcs of us ugly fu*8ers ??


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah cmon pics pics...ill start it off pic of me and my gf at the time on holiday








<img src=]http://img703.imageshack.us/img703/5281/p8190435.jpg' alt='p8190435.jpg'> Uploaded with <a href="http://imageshack.us" rel="external nofollow">ImageShack.us[/URL]

sexy AMIRITE?


----------



## quinn85 (Jul 30, 2010)

On The Rise said:


> Yeah cmon pics pics...ill start it off pic of me and my gf at the time on holiday


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

that aint your gal liar lol jk.....well it looks like her name tag says she is a chef...infact chef butt?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

On The Rise said:


> Love the new avi Katy gotta real natural sexy look. You kinda look French lol
> 
> I say pics of blokes who think they're good looking or its bollocks!


Thank you  French? Never been told that before, though when tanned some people think that I'm foreign (sometimes Brazillian) and talk reeeaally slowly so that I can understnad them! Makes me chuckle

I agree....pics! People need to back up their views


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

On The Rise said:


> Yeah cmon pics pics...ill start it off pic of me and my gf at the time on holiday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your not hideous mate TBF...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fat 41 yr old...


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Do i really need to answer this one, The evidence is right in front of you !!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

retro-mental said:


> Do i really need to answer this one, The evidence is right in front of you !!!!


Mate you look like Charles Bronson's spaz brother !!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

i consider myself fugly, but i have a bang tidy personality 

yeah i know.... im screwed :sad:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Katy said:


> Thank you  French? Never been told that before, though when tanned some people think that I'm foreign (sometimes Brazillian) and talk reeeaally slowly so that I can understnad them! Makes me chuckle
> 
> I agree....pics! People need to back up their views


Definitely look French in your Avi or maybe like a cute Russian


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Sean91 said:


> that aint your gal liar lol jk.....well it looks like her name tag says she is a chef...infact chef butt?


no idea what that is lol...just realised that was us in the casino....never knew that ha!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Fat 41 yr old...
> 
> View attachment 58356


lool u look like that billionaire that owns chelsea! ffs spitting image or wot


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

me when i had hair lol excuse the lil pattern it was a phaze i went thru


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

moi :sad:

..........expecting flaming


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

I'd say I have a handsome face lol. But I'm not a fan of my body, no matter what people tell me. Personality wise, im a god. :lol:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

paul81 said:


> View attachment 58357
> 
> 
> moi :sad:
> ...


ur a gdlooking guy paul:thumbup1:

dont get the wrong idea:tongue:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Fat 41 yr old...
> 
> View attachment 58356


Why you got a picture of alan sheerer in fat booths ?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> me when i had hair lol excuse the lil pattern it was a phaze i went thru


yeah fam the 'phaze' is excuzed dont bend up ya face whenya see me be ez!!


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> me when i had hair lol excuse the lil pattern it was a phaze i went thru


Looks like you have been attacked by Zorro


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> ur a gdlooking guy paul:thumbup1:
> 
> dont get the wrong idea:tongue:


lol, my backs firmly against the wall :lol:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

On The Rise said:


> Yeah cmon pics pics...ill start it off pic of me and my gf at the time on holiday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Oh and, I have to admit, trying not to sound like a douche, but I am good looking, but my personal choices ruin my good looks. By that I mean, I choose to have a beard that is died like hulk hogan when he was in the NWO. I also have long hair thats always a rough mess, I never never never never never never NEVER NEVER ever EVER be seen by anyone, EVER without a backwards cap on, I like trucker types.

So I end up looking like a weirdo


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm aiight' I guess.

But you do see a lot of 'ugly' men getting the girls regularly. :beer:


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> I mean this in the most delicate way possible, but I swear to god I have had sex with your girlfriend. I am not even kidding. Whats her name?
> 
> Your not ugly at all, although I have to say, *you look like someone,* who is it? I am thinking Alan Shearer? Someone.
> 
> BEST COMMENT EVER, I can't rep you again though.


IT'S ABRAMOVITCH!!!!

I liked that last comment too.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

niall01 said:


> IT'S ABRAMOVITCH!!!!
> 
> I liked that last comment too.


fraid your gonna have to post a picture of abramovitch. I realise thats something to do with football, but I have never watched a football match in my life


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> I mean this in the most delicate way possible, but I swear to god I have had sex with your girlfriend. I am not even kidding. Whats her name?
> 
> Your not ugly at all, although I have to say, you look like someone, who is it? I am thinking Alan Shearer? Someone.
> 
> BEST COMMENT EVER, I can't rep you again though.


fvckin rep me man, its my god damn spazzy face !!!!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

gemmas gone quiet. bet hes busy airbrushing another pic


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> fvckin rep me man, its my god damn spazzy face !!!!


Repped :lol:


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

I aint much of a looker but im married so who cares!!! lol


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> I mean this in the most delicate way possible, but I swear to god I have had sex with your girlfriend. I am not even kidding. Whats her name?
> 
> Your not ugly at all, although I have to say, you look like someone, who is it? I am thinking Alan Shearer? Someone.
> 
> BEST COMMENT EVER, I can't rep you again though.


hahahahaha well shes my ex...tell me what you think her name is first


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

On The Rise said:


> hahahahaha well shes my ex...tell me what you think her name is first


Well I asked you that and I've realised I don't even know. Let me take another look at her and let me think.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

On The Rise said:


> hahahahaha well shes my ex...tell me what you think her name is first


What area is she from?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

retro-mental said:


> Why you got a picture of alan sheerer in fat booths ?


The Shearer reference is not the first TBH mate....


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

Im a ginger god!!!! lol. When i make an effort i think i look alright. I get better looking the older i get. No girl would speak to the skinny ginger lad now iv shagged most of the girls that were in my year just to prove a point. plus alot of the lads girl.f who use to bully me!. revenge is sweet..............!


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

moi.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

HJL said:


> moi.
> 
> View attachment 58359


I would


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Never had a ton of confidence nor thought myself to be particularly handsome but was blessed with a decent natural build and quite piercing blue eyes that have served me well to be fair 

I suppose that is the key though to be honest; we all find different things attractive and there can't be many out there that don't have at least one attractive feature?


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

Compared to most of my mates, they are soo skinny (yes i know i look skinny in the avi) so compared to my friends bodywise yes..

Facial wise, if ive hit the tanning beds and got a solid golden wrapping on me then i feel 'attractive' and pleased with my appearence yes.


----------



## scout (Feb 27, 2008)

ive defo got better with age but im still one ugly [email protected]


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Girls like me when they've had a drink

 :thumb:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Aggression said:


> Girls like me when they've had a drink
> 
> View attachment 58360
> :thumb:


You seem to be sweating quite alot, I think theyre actually stuck to you.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Yes I think I'm attractive... I dont lack confidence where looks are concerned but am not arrogant either - I'm not perfect, I wont be to everyones taste as everyone has different preferences, and there are a lot of girls out there that I are better looking than I am


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

I think im like a fine wine and have got better with age, but i dont see my self as no oil painting.

I lack self confidence quite a bit as well, never go to chat birds up as im scared of getting knocked back ha


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Too many people are modest on here, i'll go as far as saying yes i think im attractive...

No crime in being confident, in fact confidence makes you more attractive


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Too many people are modest on here, i'll go as far as saying yes i think im attractive...
> 
> No crime in being confident, in fact confidence makes you more attractive


Ermmm, are you in the middle, or have you got lipstick on?


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Too many people are modest on here, i'll go as far as saying yes i think im attractive...
> 
> No crime in being confident, in fact confidence makes you more attractive


Whos the ugly fooker sneeking in the pic on the right :lol:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Big Kris said:


> Whos the ugly fooker sneeking in the pic on the right :lol:


meh, i've nailed worse


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> meh, i've nailed worse


SNAP!!

I will nail any thing that is warm wet, female and alive


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Big Kris said:


> SNAP!!
> 
> I will nail any thing that is warm wet, female and alive


You awfull awfull man


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Too many people are modest on here, i'll go as far as saying yes i think im attractive...
> 
> No crime in being confident, in fact confidence makes you more attractive


Raptor = Young David Van Day!


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> You seem to be sweating quite alot, I think theyre actually stuck to you.


Ibiza + Raging Hormones = Sweaty


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> You awfull awfull man


I do like my self a bit of pussy but not a ginger one!!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm not good looking, I am a short **** with a big nose and a back to big for myself. Short torso and what seem to be normal man size legs. Yet my Wife is hot so it must be down to the shalong Im packing.

One thing better than actually being good looking is not giving a ****. I dont mean not washing etc but just being confident. (I KNOW YOU ARE ON ABOUT LOOKS GEMILKY)

BUT - How many times do you see a confident woman who is hot but not necessarily the best looking woman? I do all the time. Confidence in women is the main thing I look for.

On a more serious note its all down to the person. Like Hackskii said.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Me being attractive is more about my attitude than my looks, although I'm pretty handsome


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

kieren1234 said:


> Im really happy with how i look when cut and tanned but when bulking i get a bloated face and dont bother tanning so dont look as good as i can. Overal yes i think im pretty good looking.


I feel the exact same way! My face is getting a little chubby during bulking, but i look fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiine after cutting. I am full of convidence, i dont for 1 second think i am absolutly stunning, but i am confident in the physical features i have been provided with. I take care of myself and ensure i always look the best i can.

I will always strive to be the best i can be. Ultimatly thats all anyone can do


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Too many people are modest on here, i'll go as far as saying yes i think im attractive...
> 
> No crime in being confident, in fact confidence makes you more attractive


couldnt agree more! work with what you got!


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

I have a face that only my mother could love!


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

I think I'm fairly ok - better with makeup on.

I think if you feel good about yourself and are a good person inside it will shine through in your face.

Im a firm believer that what you are on the inside will eventually show on the outside x


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Yeah id say im attractive , girls let me know this when out and about, ( not shallow or smug just saying how it is) i think its a confidence thing also knowing girls chat you up and having the luxury to say no.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

I'd say I am 100% without being cocky.

However if I get bloated or bulk up and i.e. more water retention or fatter face im an ugly cvunt! :lol: !!!


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

bang tidy


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

geeby112 said:


> Yeah id say im attractive , girls let me know this when out and about, ( not shallow or smug just saying how it is) i think its a confidence thing also knowing girls chat you up and having the luxury to say no.


x2


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> I'd say I am 100% without being cocky.
> 
> However if I get bloated or bulk up and i.e. more water retention or fatter face im an ugly cvunt! :lol: !!!


100% ay..... Why have you cut your face off your avi hahahaha :lol:


----------



## Rick_86 (May 12, 2011)

no wouldnt consider myself attractive although the girls i have been with say im an attractive guy.... depends somtimes i feel really attractive and somtimes i dont like most of folk here lol


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yes I think I'm attractive...


You would be right then


----------



## Naneek (May 12, 2011)

Yes, Definetly!

I also used to be vain and over confident!


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

I'd say yeah im attractive, always been good with the ladies in the past and im pretty confident but not over the top so I was disliked.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yes I think I'm attractive... I dont lack confidence where looks are concerned but am not arrogant either - I'm not perfect, I wont be to everyones taste as everyone has different preferences, and there are a lot of girls out there that I are better looking than I am


I think you are georgeous Zar.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Big Kris said:


> 100% ay..... Why have you cut your face off your avi hahahaha :lol:


So people like you don't crack one off to my pic  .


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Reasonably, in a good light with some slap on! Has taken me a while to get to that point though, having been told I was ugly throughout most of high school, having dodgy short hair and being rather lanky didn't help much! Not feeling it as much at the moment being at the 'looking slightly porky without actually looking preggers stage', but hoping to feel pretty damn good a few months after popping the sprog out!


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

I got through to the finals in a modelling competition in Plymouth but missed the finals as i was away with the navy. Gutted!


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm hot stuff I don't give a **** who knows it, work with what you're given. As someone said above though, if I'm retaining water my face gets chubby and I go from "hot" to "cute". Cute is not a place you would to be, get your squeezin hands off my cheek and on my old boy. Thanks  xx


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

i dont look at myself and think i am fit

i have always dont particularly well with the ladies tho


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

I think Jpaycheck is good looking... no ****.... but my Mum seems to like him... alot.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

hell yeah i do


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Glassback said:


> I think Jpaycheck is good looking... no ****.... but my Mum seems to like him... alot.


She's a fine woman.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> What area is she from?


Same as me, Aldershot way.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm so attractive, I sometimes surprise myself I'm not a model.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

im so good looking that i look at photos of myself whilst [email protected]


----------



## Omega321 (Dec 21, 2009)

Sometimes I look in the mirror and have a ****.. Does that mean I think I'm good looking?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

On The Rise said:


> Same as me, Aldershot way.


Oh maybe not then!


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

im so attractive because i am furiously [email protected] in front of a mirror every morning.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

lolik said:


> im so attractive because i am furiously [email protected] in front of a mirror every morning.


i wanna rep lolik for having the most attractive avi`s ive seen, ever


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> i wanna rep lolik for having the most attractive avi`s ive seen, ever


 thanks


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

lolik said:


> thanks


now tell me who she is!


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

eezy1 said:


> i wanna rep lolik for having the most attractive avi`s ive seen, ever


You and me both!


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> i wanna rep lolik for having the most attractive avi`s ive seen, ever


Most definately agree. Her name please 

As for me, I don't consider myself ugly but I wouldn't say I was a looker either. Just average but the missus sees something she likes so that must mean something eh?


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

dont have many pics of me due to fugliness....but had to crop one of me and my little girl ....flame away! lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Growing Lad said:


> dont have many pics of me due to fugliness....but had to crop one of me and my little girl ....flame away! lol


Why did you crop it? Why didn't you leave the little girl in it?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Why did you crop it? Why didn't you leave the little girl in it?


ROFL!

Don't take that in the way it sounds.........RUN!


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

errrr......lol


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

anyway....cough pedo cough...just beacuse my mrs doesnt like haveing any pics of the littlun on the web..very over protective! (from people like u)


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Growing Lad said:


> anyway....cough pedo cough...just beacuse my mrs doesnt like haveing any pics of the littlun on the web..very over protective! (from people like u)


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

JPaycheck said:


>


Yeah that was a bit harsh mate TBF


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

i dont think my sarcasm came across! i ****ed myself when he wrote it, i knew what he meant


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

well this thread lasted longer than i originally thought it would!!!! :lol:

oh and lolik's avi wins, we need a name, pics and vids of her


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

It was my devastating good lucks that kept the fire alive...

Mind you being compared to a fat Shearer ? Abramovich hasnt done my ego any good TBH


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

My newish girlfriend said, yesterday on a day out, that I had a body off Bay Watch, and a face off Crime watch, which hurt a little to be honest, but she seems to like it! I am too old to be atractive and have got the scars to go with it, but different things attract different people, but its been a long time since I was boyish........


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

I wouldnt say im attractive, but i wudnt say im fugly either...

I seem to get a bit of attention in town, but i think thats from working doors, anyway heres a pic of me and my mate before he went back down south, im on the left.....

Flame away


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

me in checkered shirt. dont think im to bad tbh


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

shane22 said:


> me in checkered shirt. dont think im to bad tbh
> 
> View attachment 58375


Always helps to have a munter next to you tho mate...


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

gemilky69 said:


> Always helps to have a munter next to you tho mate...


haha purposely done


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

shane22 said:


> me in checkered shirt. dont think im to bad tbh
> 
> View attachment 58375


You look like your opening the new series of 'Groundforce'


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

shane22 said:


> me in checkered shirt. dont think im to bad tbh
> 
> View attachment 58375


thats a good pic of you and shane mcgowan lol


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

even though i got no photo, judging by th girls ive slept with, id say im fcuking digusting looking


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

barsnack said:


> even though i got no photo, judging by th girls ive slept with, id say im fcuking digusting looking


ive seen your bird m8 id agree with you :lol:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

uhan said:


> ive seen your bird m8 id agree with you :lol:


shes pulling a back pose like you


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

barsnack said:


> shes pulling a back pose like you


post up a picture of your face bud i wanna print it off and put your face picture round my pond to scare my kids away :lol:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

uhan said:


> post up a picture of your face bud i wanna print it off and put your face picture round my pond to scare my kids away :lol:


i will if you can send me pics of your kids so i can put them in my bedroom so i can scare away, ehhh burgulars


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

In an absolute cvnt, but god dam I'm good looking!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

barsnack said:


> even though i got no photo, judging by th girls ive slept with, id say im fcuking digusting looking


I bet your not disgusting, you just have no shame and cant be bothered to put in that extra bit of effort to pull the fitter birds and just settle for the birdthat sh4gs after 1 drink !!!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> I bet your not disgusting, you just have no shame and cant be bothered to put in that extra bit of effort to pull the fitter birds and just settle for the birdthat sh4gs after 1 drink !!!!


mom, i didnt know you were a member


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

When you say bedroom do you mean cell !!!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

barsnack said:


> i will if you can send me pics of your kids so i can put them in my bedroom so i can scare away, ehhh burgulars


here you go m8


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

uhan said:


> here you go m8


haha, there not your kids, there facing front way...i can imagine in your house, all the family photos are of backs


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Blimey, some dodgy looking people on this forum :lol:

When being objective I think I'm very avergae. I go through phases where I think of myself as a grade A munter, and other times when I think I don't look bad at all. Average probably sums it up.

I do think I'm aging pretty well though, and the older I get the younger I look compared to most people my own age.

Me at nearly 37:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

uhans favorite film clip


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Dtlv74 said:


> Blimey, some dodgy looking people on this forum :lol:
> 
> When being objective I think I'm very avergae. I go through phases where I think of myself as a grade A munter, and other times when I think I don't look bad at all. Average probably sums it up.
> 
> ...


looks like the sort of photo that should be on the news after the words KILLED HIS WIFE AND KIDS BEFORE TURNING THE GUN ON HIMSELF


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Dtlv74 said:


> Blimey, some dodgy looking people on this forum :lol:
> 
> When being objective I think I'm very avergae. I go through phases where I think of myself as a grade A munter, and other times when I think I don't look bad at all. Average probably sums it up.
> 
> ...


sorry but we have to lie to mods like when the mrs says `does my bum look big in this ?` :lol:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> looks like the sort of photo that should be on the news after the words LOVES HIS WIFE AND KIDS BEFORE THE LORD HIMSELF


FIXED


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

i always thought MOD's were faceless ceatures, now im dissapointed there ugly just like the rest of us inbred juice monkeys


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> looks like the sort of guy that is kind and fair and reps people with a photo of their back


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

funny thing is i think the front of your heads the same but at least you dont do a toby1 and dog the bounty hunter your own face


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> FIXED


You were actually right the first time 



barsnack said:


> i always thought MOD's were faceless ceatures, now im dissapointed there ugly just like the rest of us inbred juice monkeys


Afraid so, it's our ugliness that makes us crave the power of modding to make up for lack of influence through personal skills


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> You were actually my first time
> 
> Afraid so, it's our ugliness that makes us crave boys the and modding to make up for lack of influence through personal skills


do i get reps for 'fixing' a mod, or just banned


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> funny thing is i think the front of your heads the same but at least you dont do a toby1 and dog the bounty hunter your own face


funny thing is i have just solved the age old contraception problem 

show any man/boy in full thrust your face pic and BOOM flacid c0ck instantly :lol:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm very proud of my mod reps


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

barsnack said:


> do i get reps for 'fixing' a mod, or just banned


Reps to lull you into a false sense of security, then a permanent ban first thing in the morning - just because I can


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

mods are half aligator, half shark, half man. skin like awalrus mating with a naked baboon with buffalo wings. this track is about them


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

uhan said:


> funny thing is i have just solved the age old contraception problem
> 
> show any man/boy in full thrust your face pic and BOOM flacid c0ck instantly :lol:


show any man the back of your head and boom they blow the lot. i know what i would prefer and lets face it, alot of men have seen the back of your head !!!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> Reps to lull you into a false sense of security, then a permanent ban first thing in the morning - just because I can


NNNNOOOOOOOOOOOO, without UKM, ive got nothing, ill give ya a Fiver, that'll do it


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Dtlv74 said:


> Reps to lull you into a false sense of security, then a permanent ban first thing in the morning - just because I can


people larf at that but i bet your at this moment your beating your gimp clad lady boy round the face with a 12 inch black dildo in shear anger for undermining you authority


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> mods are *half* aligator, *half* shark, *half* man. skin like awalrus mating with a naked baboon with buffalo wings. this track is about them


Yeah we're so messed up we can be divided into three equal halves... not three thirds mind you, three halves. Am gonna talk to my aligator half now about which people on this thread to randomly ban (this is the shark half talking btw).


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

3 halves dont make a right


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Dtlv74 said:


> Yeah we're so messed up we can be divided into three equal halves... not three thirds mind you, three halves. Am gonna talk to my aligator half now about which people on this thread to randomly ban (this is the shark half talking btw).


Can I get a few private minutes with the aligator half?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

no but three halfs make a whole, a whole wierd mod !!!!

Now that i am silver that does mean i can cuss mods and do what i like without getting banned yeah !!!!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Can I get a few private minutes with the aligator half?


When JPay asks you for a 'few private moments' ... be afraid ... be very afraid .....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> no but three halfs make a whole, a whole wierd mod !!!!
> 
> Now that i am silver that does mean i can cuss mods and do what i like without getting banned yeah !!!!


Some people on here do like living dangerously ........


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Greshie said:


> Some people on here do like living dangerously ........


and some people never see that gold member bar lol


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

so dangerously that i am off to bed and hope that i aint banned in the morning !!!!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Here is two of me.

One with a dude at the olympia (a guy in the olympia), and another at work.

The one where the dude that competed I am on the right with some high blood pressure issues from a cycle and drunk, other on the left at work

The pro was named Leo, but I cant remember his last name.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> so dangerously that i am off to bed and hope that i aint banned in the morning !!!!!


think you should rep everyone just incase you do get banjoed


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Here is two of me.
> 
> One with a dude at the olympia (a guy in the olympia), and another at work.
> 
> ...


you look nothing like I imagined!

I hope the pic on the right, you are wearing your glasses you always wear, they rock!


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

uhan said:


> and some people never see that gold member bar lol


PMSL....

Hey... it took me ages to crop my photo in paint and none of you have told me how fugly i am 

Plus to all you haters.... I am GOLD so there :tongue:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Here is two of me.
> 
> One with a dude at the olympia (a guy in the olympia), and another at work.
> 
> ...


wow thats just uncanny


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

uhan said:


> wow thats just uncanny


 :ban:

:lol:    :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

will-uk said:


> PMSL....
> 
> Hey... it took me ages to crop my photo in paint and none of you have told me how fugly i am
> 
> Plus to all you haters.... I am GOLD so there :tongue:


yeah well god was pretty harsh on you already m8 :lol:


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

uhan said:


> yeah well god was pretty harsh on you already m8 :lol:


Theres no crying smilie.....

..... I just feel like i cannot show my emotion on here......

..... Im going to take 500 naps right now just to try and be a big lad


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> Can I get a few private minutes with the aligator half?


Aligator says No.



retro-mental said:


> Now that i am silver that does mean i can cuss mods and do what i like without getting banned yeah !!!!


Shark also says No.



Greshie said:


> When JPay asks you for a 'few private moments' ... be afraid ... be very afraid .....


Human agrees!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

will-uk said:


> Theres no crying smilie.....
> 
> ..... I just feel like i cannot show my emotion on here......
> 
> ..... Im going to take 500 naps right now just to try and be a big lad


would you like to cry on my muscular shoulder m8 :lol:


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

uhan said:


> would you like to cry on my muscular shoulder m8 :lol:


Yes please.....

Your mum about?????


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

will-uk said:


> Yes please.....
> 
> Your mum about?????


not since she gave you up for adoption bruv :lol:


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

will-uk said:


> PMSL....
> 
> Hey... it took me ages to crop my photo in paint and none of you have told me how fugly i am
> 
> Plus to all you haters.... I am GOLD so there :tongue:


you look like EarthWorm Jims roid Brother


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

freeline said:


> you look like EarthWorm Jims roid Brother


Earthworm Will, maybe will can bring out a game based on himself for the playstation and get ukm to sponsor it


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

freeline said:


> you look like EarthWorm Jims roid Brother


Apart from then i wasnt on roids 

In my avi i suspect you can see the difference now that i am back on roids.... (As you so put it) 

By the way are you trying to be westwood, only you look like a wannabe Gangstar?? Maybe its just me but Gangstars dont wear gay scarf's do they???

Anyway thanks for the compliment BRO..

Hey haters gonna hate


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

fvck you blud, you dont know me


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

freeline said:


> fvck you blud, you dont know me


Love it!!! You are westwood afterall


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

will-uk said:


> Love it!!! You are westwood afterall


u iz well gonna get beatinz


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

freeline said:


> u is well gonna get* beatings*


Appropriately corrected bruv 

Anyhow, carry on


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

i think freeline looks kind of innocent and sweet, id like to make him my be'atch


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

barsnack said:


> i think freeline looks kind of innocent and sweet, id like to make him my be'atch


u couldnt handle dis


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

freeline said:


> u couldnt handle dis


ive handled skinny 15 year olds before


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

will-uk said:


> Appropriately corrected bruv
> 
> Anyhow, carry on


not enough.

iz isn't a word. if you're going to correct somebody, do it well.


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

freeline said:


> u couldnt handle dis


So you do go with men??

Jesus i was joking but now your openly admitting your a gay wannabe gangstar??

And before you come with all the hate.... You said it not me


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

barsnack said:


> ive handled skinny 15 year olds before


your mum handles it. i banged her like a drum.


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

will-uk said:


> So you do go with men??
> 
> Jesus i was joking but now your openly admitting your a gay wannabe gangstar??
> 
> And before you come with all the hate.... You said it not me


i'm as straight as the next gay.


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

freeline said:


> i'm as straight as the next gay.


See your getting into it now bro...

... I can see this turning into another 'im Straight' Thread courtesy of JPAYCHECK and BARSNACK....

... Now where are my two lovers? :wub:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

will-uk said:


> See your getting into it now bro...
> 
> ... I can see this turning into another 'im Straight' Thread courtesy of JPAYCHECK and BARSNACK....
> 
> ... Now where are my two lovers? :wub:


howdy


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Yes i am.......cause its always me saying " its not you its me"


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> howdy


Has your package been super imposed on your AVI hmmm?

freeline said it wasnt that big before? :lol:


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

will-uk said:


> Has your package been super imposed on your AVI hmmm?
> 
> freeline said it wasnt that big before? :lol:


no i never. it is big. i can brush my back teeth with it. just before he brushes your back doors.


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

freeline said:


> no i never. it is big. i can brush my back teeth with it. just before he brushes your back doors.


oooohhh i'm intrigued....

PICS or its not true


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

freeline said:


> your mum handles it. i banged her like a drum.


jokes on you, shes got A.I.D's


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> jokes on you, shes got A.I.D's


nice


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

barsnack said:


> jokes on you, shes got A.I.D's


i just tell her to take them out. im not bothered if she can hear me or not.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

freeline said:


> i just tell her to take them out. im not bothered if she can hear me or not.


haha, i love you for that reply


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

ANGLIK said:


> You would be right then





hackskii said:


> I think you are georgeous Zar.


Thank you cherubs  :tongue:


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

Apparently I have been told Im very attractive. Dont mean to sound big headed but thats what people say and friends always say she was looking at you and im totally oblivious to it :S haha.


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

what make is your trumpet welsh flame?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I didnt get banned !!!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I worked it out, uhans doing the macarena !!!!


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

stephy said:


> im alrite, nice hair decent face, everything else looks wise needs work (imo)
> 
> But im a good person 2


you know you are good looking :cool2:


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> So people like you don't crack one off to my pic  .


I already have to the big biceps of yours, im dribbling down my own chest as we speak :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Me and my gf (just to prove I don't do a thumbs up pose in each pic  )


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Thank you cherubs  :tongue:


Aye you're not bad Zar..... I'd have a duck pout pic took with ya for sure


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Im not the most disgusting thing you will ever see, but would probably be up there in the top 5


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Shady45 said:


> Im not the most disgusting thing you will ever see, but would probably be up there in the top 5


ive seen him, and he ain't lying


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

barsnack said:


> ive seen him, and he ain't lying


Thought we were not going to talk about that night?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Shady45 said:


> Thought we were not going to talk about that night?


theres a baby involved now, we've no other choice


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

barsnack said:


> theres a baby involved now, we've no other choice


look i really cant go there now, im just not ready for Barshady to be a part of my life, I have football training 3x a week.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

RACK said:


> Me and my gf (just to prove I don't do a thumbs up pose in each pic  )


   I've always wanted to mention the thumbs up thing but thought it would be more hilarious to let it carry on! I didn't actually notice if you were good looking or not, I was too bust looking at your GF.



Shady45 said:


> look i really cant go there now, im just not ready for Barshady to be a part of my life, I have football training 3x a week.


  epic


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> I've always wanted to mention the thumbs up thing but thought it would be more hilarious to let it carry on! I didn't actually notice if you were good looking or not, I was busting one out looking at your GF.


how rude (i was too, jus was not going to tell him)


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Shady45 said:


> how rude (i was too, jus was not going to tell him)


Is there a guy in the pic too ?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

HAHAHAHA!!! 

The thumbs up is just a standing joke, same as when I did the duck pout thing. As for my gf Lucy, yeah she's done pretty well for herself with me


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> Is there a guy in the pic too ?


nah just a fit blonde and another fit bearded lady


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

RACK said:


> Me and my gf (just to prove I don't do a thumbs up pose in each pic  )


I'd tap that. And the blonde one.


----------

